# Merry Christmas from WallTools.com - Enter our Holiday Giveaway!



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

DWT Members,

Wall Tools wishes you and yours a very Merry Christmas and the happiest of holidays. We really appreciate all of the feedback, support and orders we receive from you guys and we're very grateful to have this forum. Whether I comment as much as I should, or login as much as I want to, I sure have read hundreds of posts on here and I've learned much more about drywall than I even thought I would in a lifetime. Thank you for being so helpful and sharing your comments. I know for a fact that this forum has sent many customers our way, and we are very thankful.

In the spirit of Christmas and the tradition of our Holiday Tool Giveaway we have a few gifts/prizes to put under the tree this year for DWT members exclusively.

Here's what you can win:

1. *Blue Line USA 2.5 in. Corner Finisher Blue (BLU-CFB25)*

2. *Hardened by Columbia "Quick Clean" Mud Pump (COL-HPUMP)*

3. *SurPro S2.1 "Dually" Magnesium Drywall Stilts 24-40 in. (SUR-S2-2440MP)*

4. *Advance Cool Grip II Taping Knife Combo Kit (ADV-DTKIT)*

5. *Advance Cyclone Power Mixer and Pail Scoop Combo (ADV-CYC-38406)*


Here's how to enter:

There is no purchase necessary. If you are reading this post you are eligible to enter the drawing. All you have to do is enter on or before the deadline date - December 31, 2012. All items will be shipped free of charge within the United States. Wall Tools will pay up to $50 in shipping fees for International Customers (Canada, New Zealand, UK, etc.) and remaining balance must be paid by the winner. By entering the contest you are agreeing to these terms.

Follow these instructions to enter:

1. Go to our "Drywall Tools for Christmas" Blog Post at http://www.walltools.com/blog/drywall-tools-for-santa-this-year
2. Enter your DWT username and Email
3. Enter drywalltalk.com as the Website
4. Enter a Comment
5. Click the Post your comment button

You should get a confirmation message in green text at the top of the page that says, "Your comment has been accepted for moderation and will be published shortly" after posting comment successfully.

We will select five (5) random winners using a random number generator on January 1, 2013 and then post the winners right here. 

Thanks again and Happy Holidays,

WallTools.com


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Does that include sheep shaggers, kangaroo catchers and maybe the odd drunken scotsman?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> Does that include sheep shaggers, kangaroo catchers and maybe the odd drunken scotsman?


Ha ha ha Kiwi!!
Fa would u b speakin about i wonder!!:whistling2:


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

Kiwiman said:


> Does that include sheep shaggers, kangaroo catchers and maybe the odd drunken scotsman?


But of course. Even our Elsinore Beer drinking buddies from Canada are invited to enter, eh!










Note: Wall Tools will cover up to $50 in shipping costs per item when shipping International. International winners will be responsible for the shipping balance. For example, if shipping a pair of Stilts to Canada ends up costing $60 US, Wall Tools will pay $50 and require the winning Canuck to pay the remaining $10. Shipping is free within the United States.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

walltools said:


> But of course. Even our Elsinore Beer drinking buddies from Canada are invited to enter, eh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U can keep the stilts Brandon!:thumbsup:
Got 2 pairs that never move,but i want that cyclone mixer!!!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> U can keep the stilts Brandon!:thumbsup:
> Got 2 pairs that never move,but i want that cyclone mixer!!!


If I get the mixer and you get the angle head I'll trade you:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

No "T" shirts


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> No "T" shirts


:blink:


I'm staying out of this one...Still doing jumping jacks over my Advance mixer/pan ,,and that 6'' knife that never leaves my back pocket!:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> :blink:
> 
> 
> I'm staying out of this one...Still doing jumping jacks over my Advance mixer/pan ,,and that 6'' knife that never leaves my back pocket!:yes:


Join the contest Moore. It's for everyone. :yes:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for this Brandon and Wall Tools. 

And yes Moore that 6" Advance knife is sweet. :thumbsup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> Thanks for this Brandon and Wall Tools.
> 
> And yes Moore that 6" Advance knife is sweet. :thumbsup:


 I like the 6" for window returns:thumbup: very little swag gets on the frames,,, and something about the way it fits my hand causes me to do even prettier work


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> No "T" shirts


Shipping tee shirts by themselves costs as much as the tees. I'd much rather throw in FREE tee shirts with your orders. Plus, we are running low. It's time to get some more printed.


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

Very Generous of you Brandon! Merry Christmas Everyone!

Scott


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

VANMAN said:


> U can keep the stilts Brandon!
> Got 2 pairs that never move,but i want that cyclone mixer!!!





SlimPickins said:


> If I get the mixer and you get the angle head I'll trade you:yes:


If either of you get the stilts, I'll trade you if I get mixer or angle head.

I'll buy Van a mixer if he gets the stilts and I don't get the mixer. Throw in a stocking stuffer along with it. (Don't have a spare 2.5 head, Slim, or I'd swap you.)




walltools said:


> Shipping tee shirts by themselves costs as much as the tees. I'd much rather throw in FREE tee shirts with your orders.


Probably XL, please. 

I'm going to become like 2buck. Shamelessly thrifty. 

Anyway, nice gesture on your part about the tools, Brandon. :thumbsup:

Btw, on that thing I was going to call you about for some time now: Soon.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Brandon and Merry Christmas! :thumbup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> If I get the mixer and you get the angle head I'll trade you:yes:


Deal:yes:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

JustMe said:


> If either of you get the stilts, I'll trade you if I get mixer or angle head.
> 
> I'll buy Van a mixer if he gets the stilts and I don't get the mixer. Throw in a stocking stuffer along with it. (Don't have a spare 2.5 head, Slim, or I'd swap you
> 
> ...


All i want for Xmas is!!!
THAT FU*CKIN CYCLONE MIXER THAT WILL COST ME $90 2 SHIP IT HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

walltools said:


> Shipping tee shirts by themselves costs as much as the tees. I'd much rather throw in FREE tee shirts with your orders. Plus, we are running low. It's time to get some more printed.


Yea Brandon after the draw we could have like a swap thing going on!:yes:
Then we could swap stuff that we dont really need or want with some1 that does!:thumbsup:
Then u can take care of the shipping and we wont need 2 ship it twice!!!!:thumbup:
Sorry Brandon Merry Xmas 2 u!!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

VANMAN said:


> All i want for Xmas is!!!
> THAT FU*CKIN CYCLONE MIXER THAT WILL COST ME $90 2 SHIP IT HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:


:icon_eek:

Maybe Brandon could think about setting up something like a low overhead distribution outlet over that way, to get that down?

Anyway, I plan on getting me one of those free t-shirts, even if I don't get drawn for free stuff and maybe ones get sent out along with Brandon's tool giveaways.
When people make efforts to support me and other good people in a positive fashion and in a way that maybe goes a little beyond, I'll try to support them. So I'll be placing a $199+ order with Wall after the New Year (got enough write offs this year already for my sideline company), which gets a free t-shirt with each such order. (It'll be my 1st online order outside of Canada for tools.)

------

Now that I look closer at the tees, ordering 199+ seems worth it just for a free one. They sound pretty righteous, quality wise: http://www.walltools.com/wall-tools-tee-shirt.html

Check out the Wall logoing on the side of the shirts as well. The black t-shirt pic shows it off best.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

VANMAN said:


> All i want for Xmas is!!!
> THAT FU*CKIN CYCLONE MIXER THAT WILL COST ME $90 2 SHIP IT HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:


I've already got one so If I win one I'll see what I can do about getting it over to you, surely I can post it for less than $90, it could probably be packaged with a couple of wood splints down each side instead of packaged it in a big box full of poly and bubble wrap. If it cost NZ$50 to post that would only be 25 pound at the current exchange rate.
How do you find the "pound" symbol on the keyboard? :blink:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Kiwiman said:


> I've already got one so If I win one I'll see what I can do about getting it over to you, surely I can post it for less than $90, it could probably be packaged with a couple of wood splints down each side instead of packaged it in a big box full of poly and bubble wrap. If it cost NZ$50 to post that would only be 25 pound at the current exchange rate.
> How do you find the "pound" symbol on the keyboard? :blink:


Nice offer, K-man. :thumbsup:

Since I have a Cyclone as well, if I get drawn for the mixer, Van can have it (with no strings attached, like a trade for stilts), if Brandon will ship it to him rather than me. (And since I have a healthy 2.5 Columbia angle head that should last for some while yet, Slim can have the Blue Line 2.5 if I win it. If that works for Brandon.)


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Ya'll got this chit figured out ..Don't ya???:yes: LOL!!!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Here's hoping for the stilts! I've been saying to PA that I REALLY need to get a set of high stilts!


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

JustMe said:


> :icon_eek:
> 
> Maybe Brandon could think about setting up something like a low overhead distribution outlet over that way, to get that down?
> 
> ...


They are quality shirts although the Xxl is really big and they sent me the wrong color. It did shrink a full size though . Cool shirts yes!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> I've already got one so If I win one I'll see what I can do about getting it over to you, surely I can post it for less than $90, it could probably be packaged with a couple of wood splints down each side instead of packaged it in a big box full of poly and bubble wrap. If it cost NZ$50 to post that would only be 25 pound at the current exchange rate.
> How do you find the "pound" symbol on the keyboard? :blink:


I have one as well, If i win it, its yours vanman.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I will trade you the mixer with gold handle for a Scottish kilt:yes:

But if it's the mixer with the green handle, your not getting it


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

moore said:


> Ya'll got this chit figured out ..Don't ya???:yes: LOL!!!


Yeah, all courtesy of Brandon's initial generosity. :thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> I've already got one so If I win one I'll see what I can do about getting it over to you, surely I can post it for less than $90, it could probably be packaged with a couple of wood splints down each side instead of packaged it in a big box full of poly and bubble wrap. If it cost NZ$50 to post that would only be 25 pound at the current exchange rate.
> How do you find the "pound" symbol on the keyboard? :blink:


Cheers Kiwi!:thumbsup:
The £ symbol is no3 on this comp!!!!
But u guys r a bit upside down fae here!! Ask the wife she is Scottish:thumbup:
And if Mr Buck picks on u again let me cane!!!!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> Ya'll got this chit figured out ..Don't ya???:yes: LOL!!!


Hope ur new pic is of ur wife Moore?:thumbup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> I will trade you the mixer with gold handle for a Scottish kilt:yes:
> 
> But if it's the mixer with the green handle, your not getting it


Its the white mixer!! Mr Rick sent me the black 1(Thanks Rick):thumbup:
Mt Buck a kilt 2 fit u would cost me 100 mixers:blink:And then the shipping!!! The wieght of it!:jester:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

I also have a 3.5 colmbia head that i would trade!:yesi have 2)Need a service as i am sh*t at doing the blades on them!
Come on lads me wants a cyclone mixer!!!(White 1)!:thumbsup:
I have bte flushers/combo flusher and direct flushers that r never used!! Got boxes 7/8/10/12! That fast box thing for doing beads,bte tubes:blink:


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

moore said:


> Ya'll got this chit figured out ..Don't ya???:yes: LOL!!!


 Sounds like it.


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

jcampbell said:


> They are quality shirts although the Xxl is really big and they sent me the wrong color. It did shrink a full size though . Cool shirts yes!


Our shirts do run a bit big, definitely a bit longer. They are 100% pre-shrunk cotton so they shouldn't shrink too much unless you really cook them. As far as colors go, we are running low or are out of stock on Black and Red. So, you might not get the size and color you select. I've instructed the warehouse to send the closest size/color they can. For example, if we are out of XXL Black, you'll get a XXL White. If we are out of XXL White, you'll get an XL White. 


We will be reordering t-shirts soon, but in the interest of trying to save a few bucks and simplify things, we will probably stick to White only. We will reorder a multitude of sizes however.

I'm thinking about getting some safety orange or green done? What do you think? Watch for my free T-Shirt post.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Hope ur new pic is of ur wife Moore?:thumbup:


 She use ta look like that..:whistling2:

But then...I'm not as pretty as I use too be either


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> She use ta look like that..:whistling2:
> 
> But then...I'm not as pretty as I use too be either


Aint we all Moore aint we all!!:yes:
Its all life thats the best bit! But when u get older they get ?????
I will let u lads fill that part out!
U can make it any answer u guys want!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Aint we all Moore aint we all!!:yes:
> Its all life thats the best bit! But when u get older they get ?????
> I will let u lads fill that part out!
> U can make it any answer u guys want!


 Meaner and Less tolerant?:blink:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> Meaner and Less tolerant?:blink:


Good start:thumbsup:
My x was 25 when i met her! now she is 30 so yea u got it spot on there Moore!
Thats why she is my X:yes:


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

walltools said:


> Our shirts do run a bit big, definitely a bit longer. They are 100% pre-shrunk cotton so they shouldn't shrink too much unless you really cook them. As far as colors go, we are running low or are out of stock on Black and Red. So, you might not get the size and color you select. I've instructed the warehouse to send the closest size/color they can. For example, if we are out of XXL Black, you'll get a XXL White. If we are out of XXL White, you'll get an XL White.
> 
> We will be reordering t-shirts soon, but in the interest of trying to save a few bucks and simplify things, we will probably stick to White only. We will reorder a multitude of sizes however.
> 
> I'm thinking about getting some safety orange or green done? What do you think? Watch for my free T-Shirt post.


I just placed another 400$ order with u guys and thought I added a t shirt. When I received my conformation of order being shipped I noticed it wasn't on my item list. Is it normally that way or did I forget? An army or desert storm camo would be cool! Fitted hats trucker style hats etc with Walltools logo. Hoodies. First dibs for free samples. Xl t shirts hoodies for me hint hint! Thanks for your service Brandon. PS...did I mention that I like free stuff.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

VANMAN said:


> Its the white mixer!! Mr Rick sent me the black 1(Thanks Rick):thumbup:
> *Mt Buck a kilt 2 fit u would cost me 100 mixers:blink:And then the shipping!!! The wieght of it!*:jester:










..................BAZINGA!!!


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

Ya that would be good. 

Alot of the Generals around here are going to Hi Vis Shirts 

I'm thinking about getting some safety orange or green done? What do you think? Watch for my free T-Shirt post.[/QUOTE]


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> ..................BAZINGA!!!


Dear LORD:blink:, why wasn't the 2012 end of the world prophecy not true, I'm being picked on by sheep shagging kiwi's and Scotsmen


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

walltools said:


> I'm thinking about getting some safety orange or green done? What do you think? Watch for my free T-Shirt post.


On green, how about the colour of the year for 2013? Pantone's choice of emerald green? http://www.graphicdesign.com/article/pantone-2013-color-of-the-year/

Kate Middleton loves it. And the symbolism for emerald - :thumbsup::

New Life Luxury Regeneration Growth Healing Unity Harmony Peace Nature Prosperity Energy Balance


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

And for the orange....maybe Pantone's 2012 colour of the year - Tangerine Tango? http://www.graphicdesign.com/articl...-to-celebrate-2012-pantone-color-of-the-year/

:whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Did I win yet?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Did I win yet?


Draw happens January 1st.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Draw happens January 1st.


I know I was just clowning.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

VANMAN said:


> Hope ur new pic is of ur wife Moore?:thumbup:


Wife??? Wife???!!!??? did someone bring up the topic of Wife??!!??!?!?!?!  :hammer::bangin::wallbash:


ohhh...uh....sorry, did I say that out loud?


I'll go back into the shadows....forget I was here...


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

rhardman said:


> Wife??? Wife???!!!??? did someone bring up the topic of Wife??!!??!?!?!?!  :hammer::bangin::wallbash:
> 
> 
> ohhh...uh....sorry, did I say that out loud?
> ...


Maybe you went wrong where I may have been going wrong all these years with women(?) You loved her, instead of desiring her, or desiring her enough(?) (Or at least maybe not showing it enough. I know how one can get wrapped up in R&D sometimes a little much - one's Real desire at times.)

Just a thought.

If you missed it, a post I brought up about it the other day: http://www.drywalltalk.com/f12/chit-chat-thread-1724/index45/#post74654


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

Do DWT members get a discount at walltools? I thought I read that post somewhere but can't find it.

I want to order one of those blueline flushers but if I can save $0.49 it'll buy me a third of a Timmy's!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I think it's "drywalltalk10"


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

rhardman said:


> Wife??? Wife???!!!??? did someone bring up the topic of Wife??!!??!?!?!?!  :hammer::bangin::wallbash:
> 
> 
> ohhh...uh....sorry, did I say that out loud?
> ...


Ha Ha Rick!!
Hope u had a good newyear and picked up a hot chick?
Don't f*ckin marry her tho!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

fr8train said:


> I think it's "drywalltalk10"


Boo ya...thanks fr8...scored a 10% discount...like 8 cups of joe...

Happy new year!


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

*Winners Announced*

48 DrywallTalk.com Members entered the Holiday Giveaway this year. Each person that entered was assigned a number (1 through 48). Since there were 5 prizes and 48 entries, we used this random number generator to generate 5 random integers between 1 and 48. You will find the list of entries and winners below!

Entries:

1	smisner50s
2	Philma Crevices
3	thefinisher
4	Vanman
5	Mountain man
6	Precision Taping – Brian
7	DLSdrywall
8	craig danielsen
9	Machinemud
10	Boco
11	Mudshark
12	icerock drywall
13	sdrdrywall
14	drywall guy158
15	P.A. ROCKER
16	Workaholic
17	D’S
18	keke
19	Kiwiman
20	dieselman350
21	Cazna
22	carpentaper Ben
23	SlimPickins
24	Toontowntaper
25	spacklinfool
26	Chris @ Snake River Drywall
27	br549
28	RenoRob
29	Bazooka-Joe
30	Jcampbell
31	J Johnstone Contsruc
32	Scott Halliday
33	CDS Complete Drywall Service
34	DEKARSKE
35	Saskataper
36	Taper71
37	Korby_17
38	ragebhardt
39	Scott_w
40	Tucker
41	mudslingr
42	Sir Mixalot
43	Shawn
44	fr8train
45	miiler
46	JustMe
47	2buckcanuckjr.
48	Mudstar


Winners:

33 CDS Complete Drywall Service (Prize 1)
36	Taper71 (Prize 2)
3	thefinisher (Prize 3)
31	J Johnstone Contsruc (Prize 4)
20	dieselman350 (Prize 5)


Congratulations to our 5 Winners and thanks to everyone for entering the contest! Prizes will be shipped out by or before Jan 11, 2013. 

For those of you who did not walk away with a prize this time, we plan to run a variety of contests throughout the new year so stay tuned for more chances to win. 

Thanks again for supporting WallTools.com and Happy New Year!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Good stuff Brandon and congrats to the winners. Good to see some new winners that haven't won on DWT before. :yes:

I recently won the Advance knife set and Cyclone mixer in another contest - good tools. Damn was hoping to win a new pump from WallTools though. haha


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you Mr. Hunter and Wall Tools! We really appreciate you supporting DWT! I was shocked to see that I won something seeing as I have the worst luck with drawings :yes:.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Congrats to the winners, enjoy the new toys! A big thank you to Brandom from walltools for putting this together for the community :thumbup:


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

That is really awesome I never win anything Thank you so much!!!


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Kudos to Brandon and WallTools and congrats to the winners ! :thumbup:


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

Thats Awesome Brandon! Thanks for the opportunity!

Congrats to all the winners!

scott


----------



## CDS (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks a ton Walltools!! :thumbup: 

They've got the best tools, the best prices and the *BEST* service of any online shop. 

I honestly needed a new 2.5" head too! I'll post some pics of it in action soon!!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

walltools said:


> For those of you who did not walk away with a prize this time, we plan to run a variety of contests throughout the new year so stay tuned for more chances to win.
> 
> Thanks again for supporting WallTools.com and Happy New Year!


It's good just to see some of those here winning something, maybe something they really could use, so thanks for that, Brandon.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

Got my winnings the other day, thought I would post a pic!!! Thanks again Wall Tools ( Brandon ).
:thumbup:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Fine looking tool ! The pump looks nice too !  Congrats !


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

mudslingr said:


> Fine looking tool ! The pump looks nice too !


:lol: :laughing:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Getting a free pump in the mail would make me smile too - good stuff taper71 :thumbsup:


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

taper71 said:


> Got my winnings the other day, thought I would post a pic!!! Thanks again Wall Tools ( Brandon ).
> :thumbup:


Alright! Looks great! Thanks for uploading the photo. I want to see another photo of it dirty and on the job too! :thumbsup:


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Did I win yet?


You'll always be a winner to me! :thumbsup:


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

CDS said:


> Thanks a ton Walltools!! :thumbup:
> 
> They've got the best tools, the best prices and the *BEST* service of any online shop.
> 
> I honestly needed a new 2.5" head too! I'll post some pics of it in action soon!!


I'd love to see the pic when you get it!


----------

